# Punched lock and break in



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

So today someone broke in to my truck, punched the drivers side lock. There was nothing in there to steal, but now I've got to get it fixed. Dealership quoted me $600-$700 to fix it. Anyone know a place that can put in a better lock? Will call insurance tomorrow, I have a low deductible. Drive an F350 platinum, 2013.

Thanks and gig'em 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Makes me sick, where did it happen, not sure on a better lock but a good loud audible alarm might work sure like to catch them c suckers.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Aluminum billet*

James
I have an 03 Excursion.
When ny first lock got punched I replaced the entire latch bucket with an aluminum one...
Let me see if u can find them again...


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Jimmy Jammer*

I installed a device designed to keep them from punching the lock and installed on my F-350. It is called a Jimmy Jammer. Luckly, I haven't had it tested as of yet, but it looks like it will keep them from punching the lock.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Little bit more than i paid 10 yrs ago*

http://autoplicity.com/339544-all-s...vJlCo_6ilhnGPEvUm_as17iLGVTM9V-fQQhoCohPw_wcB


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Pic*

It's designed so they can't punch the lock...
But I can tell you from experience though...they still try...

Pic is from jcwhitney. 
http://www.jcwhitney.com/all-sales-...NzkTh1QpgyQmo8WlxrF24bsmzP3HQcIGV4RoCkQzw_wcB


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This happens dozens of times a day. You would think the manufacturers could make a lock worth a flip.....such an easy fix.

Stupid world.....


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

tinman said:


> I installed a device designed to keep them from punching the lock and installed on my F-350. It is called a Jimmy Jammer. Luckly, I haven't had it tested as of yet, but it looks like it will keep them from punching the lock.


This and have dealer ship or body shop put a rear door handle on the front door.

When was last time you used your key.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Just leave it unlocked, they will break a window. I never lock my doors.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

surf_ox said:


> This and have dealer ship or body shop put a rear door handle on the front door.
> 
> When was last time you used your key.
> 
> ...


Never. Use the key from a distance or the number pad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

JamesAggie said:


> Never. Use the key from a distance or the number pad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


When my two fifty had the same thing happen that's what I did. Along with install of Jimmy jammers

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

Happened to me 2 weeks ago on my 2015 Platinum F250. I bought a rear drivers side door handle assembly and removed the key option on the drivers door. Also installed Jimmi Jammers on all 4 doors. Cost was $250 in parts, did it myself all in 1.5 hours going very slowly.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

blk_fxstc said:


> Happened to me 2 weeks ago on my 2015 Platinum F250. I bought a rear drivers side door handle assembly and removed the key option on the drivers door. Also installed Jimmi Jammers on all 4 doors. Cost was $250 in parts, did it myself all in 1.5 hours going very slowly.


Where did you get a new door handle?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

JamesAggie said:


> Where did you get a new door handle?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Russel and Smith Ford since I work close to them, any dealer can get them. Ordered it at lunch, it was there by 5 pm since it was in town. My truck is white platinum.


----------



## Alphabets (Apr 18, 2012)

Speaking from experience I tried the Jimmy Jammers on a previous truck I owned and they didn't work...the sucking thieves still punched through the door handle. When it happened to my current F250 I replaced the driver side door handle with a keyless rear driver side version


----------



## Stxtractorguy12 (Mar 3, 2016)

Same thing happened to my lariat, I had a back door handles painted to match the truck and installed without the lock hole. Install and paint was $220 at the Ford dealer in Devine. I haven't had an issue since.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> This and have dealer ship or body shop put a rear door handle on the front door.
> 
> We do this to our company trucks


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

I had Jimmy Jammers hen they TRIED to punch my lock. Ha ha.....they did not get in.  BUT....now my key don't work.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I have had my f250 broken into about five times. Replaced with back locks and have no tint anymore. After I stopped tinting my windows I never had a break in problem.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Just leave it and use the remote to open. They will just find a way around it or just bust the glass. Thieves are terrible.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> This and have dealer ship or body shop put a rear door handle on the front door.
> 
> When was last time you used your key.
> 
> ...


About the keys. What happens if your battery is dead? You can't get in. I know this for fact.....LOL


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

24Buds said:


> About the keys. What happens if your battery is dead? You can't get in. I know this for fact.....LOL


AAA. I've had it since I was 16. Paid off many times


----------

